# If I tell you I risk losing you



## ty604

translation for "if I tell you I risk losing you".

I know 'if I tell' but maybe you could explain the concept of 'risk + verbing' in Japanese.

Thanks


----------



## Polak2008

君を失うと危ぶむというと。


----------



## ty604

I'm curious....How come there is no ~tara or moshi construction anywhere to be seen?

I'm saying "if" so where is the "if" construction implied in the Japanese sentence?


Thanks


----------



## Demurral

there is a third form of condicional, ru form+ to.

This form of condicional means "if you do X, the will happen Y" (I think that with "always happen" connotation). So, polak's version is willingly incomplete, you don't say the thing that would be the probable consequence because it too hard to say...O something alike, I guess.


----------



## ty604

Sorry, what?


----------



## Demurral

Yama no ue ni noboru *to*, zenbu no machi ga mieru.

Kono botan osu *to, *kikai ga ugokidasu.

Well, I don't know if its a condicional in japanese...but in spanish, they are usually translated into a condicional phrase.

hope know is clear!

if not, Say me what you don't understand...ato, kakinaoshimasuyo! ^^


----------



## lammn

That means the conditional と construction requires you to list out the consequence of what will happen if the condition is met.

S1 と、S2。
where S1 is the condition, and S2 is the consequence.
If S1, then S2.

In other words, you can't just state S1 (the condition) _without_ saying S2 (the consequence) with the と construction.

Using Demurral's example:

Yama no ue ni noboru *to*, zenbu no machi ga mieru.
If you climb up the mountain, you can see the whole city.

You can't just end up at "yama no ue ni noboru to" without stating what the consequence is. In this case, the consequence is "zenbu no machi ga mieru".

Getting back to your own example. You must state what the consequence will be in order to make the sentence complete.

君を失うと危ぶむというと、（please fill in the blank here by yourself...）。


----------



## Flaminius

ty604 said:


> I know 'if I tell' but maybe you could explain the concept of 'risk + verbing' in Japanese.


Japanese does have the _concept_ of apprehension but I don't recall any nifty _construction_ that fits your sentence (in other words, one that serves as a direct ubiquitous translation for 'risk + verbing'). In fact apprehension is expressed with a few different constructions. What I will say next is quite predictable by now. 

I'd like some context and background information to choose among the possible constructions for your example. Explanations are greatly appreciated on what you are anxious to tell your interlocutor and what relationship you two have (romance? friendship? work? or something else?).

Cheers,
Flam


----------



## pdmx

What about
（君にそれを）話したら、君の事を失ってしまう危険がある
君のことを失ってしまうでしょうから、言わない方がいい


----------

